# Peanut Butter



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just regular peanut butter. My girls LOVE their peanut butter - however not so much if we try to save a few pennies and give them no-name brand... :doh:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I actually use peanut butter that is only ground up peanuts, no sugars, salts, etc. Also, be careful about how much peanut butter you give to a young puppy. It's rich and can cause tummy upset in a little one. Personally, I make peanut butter treats rather than stuffing a Kong; wonderful for training, soft, but you do need to keep them in the fridge.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

My gosh - as soon as I so much as THINK about grabbing the PB jar, my Golden will come instantly from anywhere in the house! I have yet to meet a dog that isn't wild over it and so long as there are no allergies or health issues (i.e. kidney stones), it's fine to give in moderation. I do, however, use only natural peanut butter (they don't need the high fructose corn syrup and other stuff that comes in some PBs).


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

reverie said:


> Sorry silly question. first time with a puppy in my entire life.
> 
> I keep reading that you guys feed peanut butter as treat to your precious.
> 
> ...


Given that you are over-seas where there's a HUGE difference in "pet" quality vs "human consumption" in food production methods I'd be sure to use the human peanut butter (off the shelves) and be wary of the peanut products produced specifically for the pet market..

Of course I say that just after a massive PB recall in the US which affected a lot "for human consumption" peanut butter products. 

Nothing is fool-proof, but yeah - when people mention peanut butter it's the stuff off the shelf (or out of the bulk bin) - the same stuff we have for ourselves...

Erica


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We use the all natural peanut butter made of only 100% ground peanuts (nothing else added). I was told to use this since sugar can give them diarrhea.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy loves her peanut butter-hot dog kongs


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

My son is very allergic to peanuts, so I won't give my puppy peanut butter. I wonder if I could substitute sunflower butter instead? Anyone ever tried that?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We lean toward the 'peanuts-only' peanut butter--no added sugar, etc.

Don't see why sunflower butter would be any different--although I'd probably "Google" it to see if anything negative pops up..........

Our three kids LOVEEEEEE pnut butter. 

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Both my dogs and a couple of cats like peanut butter. I use it to get my older dog to eat things he doesn't like (joint supplements mostly). I do buy the low fat people kind. I used to put some in a kong and give it to my big golden when he was kenneled at night.
I've never noticed a problem with it and my bassettx will do a wiggle dance as soon as he sees the jar!


----------

